# Acitvating MRV between Tivo and Directivo



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

I have 2 Directivo units at V6.2 that are networked together and have been upgraded via PTVnet to have MRV and a bunch of other goodies activated. I can readily transfer programs with MRV between the 2 units with no issues. I just purchased a stand alone Tivo that is now a v7.22 - the Tivo and the Directivos can see each other network, but I can't transfer programs between the standalone and the rest. What am I missing? Do I need to apply an additional hack to make all look like they are on the Tivo account? I want to use the Directivos as slaves to the Tivo for MRV at some point if I go back to cable. Please Help !!


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

The SA unit must be superpatched in order to move shows between it and hacked DTiVo units, since you cannot add DTiVo units to your SA account. Check on DDB to see if the superpatch has been updated for the 7.2.2 software.

Tim


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

Well it looks like you can only use superpatch 67 on v7.1 and there is another experimental patch to get you supported up to 7.2.0, but not sure if it will work on 7.2.2. I have loads of experience upgrading directivo drives using Hinsdale, Weakness Interactive and PTVNet, not with SA. Once the superpatch for 7.2.2 becomes available, what is the best method of getting FTP and TELNET running on the SA so that I can move the superpatch there for execution?


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Depends on the model of your SA unit. If it is a TiVo brand unit beginning with 240 or less, you can replace the kernel with a hacked one, modify a couple of files, and be ready to run the hack scripts. If you have something on this list, you would need to remove a chip from the motherboard, install a socket, and put a new chip in with modified data on it before you could start modifying the software (there are rumors of a software-only hack for the newer hardware, but nothing has been made public yet).

Once the kernel replacement is done, you start telnet and FTP from rc.sysinit.author.

Tim


----------



## mayweb (Dec 16, 2002)

Yikes, mine is on the list of units needing a PROM change. Ok, was not this the case for Directivo S2s early on and somebody found a way around it via software? Also, does somebody sell an updated eprom with socket kit?


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

I remember seeing a couple of people on DDB that were offering the service. I haven't been there in a while, so I don't know if anyone currently will do that. Check in their For Sale forum.

Tim


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

mayweb said:


> Yikes, mine is on the list of units needing a PROM change. Ok, was not this the case for Directivo S2s early on and somebody found a way around it via software? Also, does somebody sell an updated eprom with socket kit?


"We are working on it" (The PROM thing)

So far, the PROM hack is still needed for 5xx units.
Some of use at a Canadian forum are tossing around the notion of a modchip kit to make the PROM Mod much easier.


----------



## NovaFIOS (Feb 21, 2008)

question, I have an original samsung sir4040 directivo collecting dust from my old dtv days. I now have fios with Tivo HD. Was wondering if I could hack the old directivo just to move programs to for mrv? I see there are some patches and stuff you could do. I dont mind cracking open the directivo since its old and collecting dust, but I would be hesitant to do anything on my tivo HD since, one it was expensive, and 2 I dont want to break it. (wife would kill me)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No can do anymore. Since 9.1, how MRV works has changed, to the point it is incompatible with the MRV in DirecTV software, which still uses the old MRV format.

You might be able to do something with tivoserver on your PC, having it act as an intermediary between an unhacked 9.x standalone and a hacked DirecTV TiVo.


----------

